# exotic pets uk?



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

*EXOTIC-PETS UK*
Anyone ever used these?
it all seems a bit too simple to me?
Ta.
James
EDIT: sorry, should be [link]http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/[/link]


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

There have been a few posts about this site, do a search and you;ll probs find some.

I've never used some but i wouldnt use them because a) They have ALOT of WC
b) they dont have caresheets for all the species they sell, and the ones they do have a basic and c) you dont get any personal feedback, or to see photos of the actual animal, v.important with some animals like Crested Geckos which all look v.different


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this is like the 3rd thread in a couple of weeks about them, and yes it is too simple most of their stock is not available and the rest is WC


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Very true, click on the species you are looking at, and it usually say "Sorry out of stock", it doesnt contact you like it promises, to tell you when it is in stock either


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh definately I put my email in on a few things a few months back and they never got back to me and it seems like quite a while for them not to be in stock.

sorry I sounded a bit blunt reading back my first reply I didnt mean to come across like that :smile:


----------



## Mark1305 (May 14, 2011)

I had never used the site before until just over a week ago. ordered 2 leo's 1 on site and another off site at different times. received them both within a week and when i emailed to check dispatch dates they also informed me i had been refunded £20 for delivery as they were sending both together which i think is very good as they didnt have to tell me about the saving.

have read alot of the threads posted (after i ordered) and was a little worried however in my experiance the service i received and the animals were both brilliant and i would definatley order from them again.

i understand every order has different circumstances but i give them an 9/10 for the service they provided for me.


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

*poor all over*

Very bad customer service, over priced and no spp specific knowledge


----------

